# Riccia help



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

I tucked a pad of Riccia into driftwood and it is sitting pretty well and it is nice andsnug. not jammed in though.

Will it still grow fine like that or would that be bad for the plant

I did the same with Weeping Moss but i wrapped it around a piece of wood


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I crushed my riccia on a rock under a tightly fitting net, and it grew like mad then floated up, I split it around a few tanks and it's quickly taking over. Great nutirent sponges riccia and great for baby fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The riccia will eventually float up. You have to either tie it down, or let it float free.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

i guess i will let it float free until it gets bigger and then break it up and tie it down to other things.


----------

